# ما هو أفضل جهاز للكشف عن الذهب ؟



## النسر الذهبي 1960 (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

إخواني الكرام: أريد مساعدتكم , حيث أنني أريد أن أشتري جهاز مناسب للكشف عن الذهب (كنوز) على عمق 10 م بشرط ألا يكون موصول بالأقمار الصناعية , فما هي أفضل تقنية لهذا الغرض ؟ و ما هو أفضل جهاز ؟

و دمتم بخير ...


----------



## النسر الذهبي 1960 (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

إخواني الكرام: أريد مساعدتكم , حيث أنني أود أن أشتري جهاز للكشف عن الذهب (كنوز) على عمق 10 م بشرط ألا يكون موصول بالأقمار الصناعية , فما هي أفضل تقنية لهذا الغرض ؟ و ما هي أفضل نوعية ؟

و دمتم بخير ...


----------



## seya (21 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز لك هذا الموقع فيه اللى بدور عليه http://www.sptechs.com/emarket/sell15590.html


----------



## خالد بن عمر (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## qbygold (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي نحن شركة qbygold لدينا أفضل أجهزة البحت عن الذهب يمكنك الاطلاع على موقعنا www.qbygold.com


----------



## qbygold (18 ديسمبر 2010)

يمكنك الاستفسار على رقم المبيعات 0096597750068


----------

